# (2) kicker solo x 18's and (4) kicker 2500.1 amps



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

I just ordered (2) kicker solo x 18's and (4) kicker 2500.1 amps. What kind of power do I need to run everything? It will be going in a completely stock astro. If you guys were me how would you install it meaning what gauge wires, capacitors?, batteries?,alternator? Please give me your opinions on how you would install everything.
Thanks,


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Mar 21 2007, 06:30 PM~7523979
> *I just ordered (2) kicker solo x 18's and (4) kicker 2500.1 amps. What kind of power do I need to run everything? It will be going in a completely stock astro. If you guys were me how would you install it meaning what gauge wires, capacitors?, batteries?,alternator? Please give me your opinions on how you would install everything.
> Thanks,
> *


8 runs of 1/0 wire, 4 ground and 4 power, two 300 amp alts. and at least 8 large batteries...

To start with...


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

:0 more details please. Im not new to the audio scene but this is the most massive install I have done.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

and a box similar to this, lol


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I guess but I am only gonna have 2 so... What is best for them? sealed or ported? Is that your subs???


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Mar 21 2007, 06:38 PM~7524033
> *Well I guess but I am only gonna have 2 so... What is best for them? sealed or ported? Is that your subs???
> *


Ported and LOTS of it, I think you are in over your head personally, but don't take that the wrong way...

There's only so much help you can get from people on a forum when you are dealing with a setup such as this...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 I can't wait to see this!


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok Ill probably take it to a shop to install it the way they think is best. Has anyone ever heard these solo x subs???? I have never even heard them. Do you think they will hit pretty damn hard? 2 2500.1 amps per sub?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Mar 21 2007, 06:38 PM~7524033
> *Well I guess but I am only gonna have 2 so... What is best for them? sealed or ported? Is that your subs???
> *


you are still going to want a HUGE ported box, are you doing a wall or no?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 21 2007, 06:44 PM~7524087
> *you are still going to want a HUGE ported box, are you doing a wall or no?
> *


That's gonna be a complete waste of equipment if he doesn't wall it...


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

I guess? if thats the best! Like I said Im used to the just basic 2 12's and 500 watt amp so....... This is CRAZY!!!!!! Hell I thought the audio was going to be expensive enough. I didnt even figure up the electric upgrades :0 Maybe it will work out!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Mar 21 2007, 06:43 PM~7524073
> *Ok Ill probably take it to a shop to install it the way they think is best. Has anyone ever heard these solo x subs???? I have never even heard them. Do you think they will hit pretty damn hard? 2 2500.1 amps per sub?
> *


You need a true SPL competitor or someone hard core SPL to do that install, your local shop wont know where to begin and it won't perform to it's full potential...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I think I'd do a job like this myself. That's probably going to cost serious bucks to have someone professionally install it.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Mar 21 2007, 06:46 PM~7524107
> *I guess? if thats the best! Like I said Im used to the just basic 2 12's and 500 watt amp so....... This is CRAZY!!!!!! Hell I thought the audio was going to be expensive enough. I didnt even figure up the electric upgrades :0  Maybe it will work out!
> *


If it's done correctly, you will have more money in deadening, box, wire, alts, batts, distros, terminals etc than the amps and subs combined...


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

:0 Im already around $5300 in the hole so How much more cash is it gonna take to be complete?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Mar 21 2007, 06:50 PM~7524138
> *:0  Im already around $5300 in the hole so How much more cash is it gonna take to be complete?
> *


A year from now you can plan on having around 10K invested in the whole project, if you really do something worthy with it all...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 21 2007, 07:54 PM~7524177
> *A year from now you can plan on having around 10K invested in the whole project, if you really do something worthy with it all...
> *


(pisses pants)


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: Well guys you have about talked me out of it!  You may see the shit for sale pretty soon :biggrin:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Is there anyway you can cancel the order?

if not... you gunna sell them 50% off?? :biggrin:


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Nope they should have already been here!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Maybe you could sell one of the solo x 18's and two of the 2500.1's and use that money to get some power going to the other solo x 18 and two 2500.1's.


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

I guess but do you still think it will give me a nose bleed??? :dunno:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well you said you had 500 watts....you'll have 10 times what you have now....


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

No thats what kind of installs Im used to. Right now in my buddies sonoma he has 2 memphis 15's and a crossfire 600 watt amp. I installed it for him. They were my speakers.I did have a classic punch 500.2 to the subs almost couldnt handle the power! :0


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Oh, well obviously it will blow any of that away.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Mar 22 2007, 07:11 PM~7531919
> *Oh, well obviously it will blow any of that away.
> *


Not if it's half ass installed...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 22 2007, 08:34 PM~7532075
> *Not if it's half ass installed...
> *


Alright, assuming it's installed correctly. Brian you think roughly $2,500 would be enough to power the two 2500.1'?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 21 2007, 06:46 PM~7524101
> *That's gonna be a complete waste of equipment if he doesn't wall it...
> *


exactly my thoughts...

might as well sale the stuff he has and get equipment more to his level... no dis


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Well the local install shop, thats all they do is competition stereo. They placed first at all those db drags and spl competitions in late 90's all the way up to early 2000s. Some of you guys might know him??? Steve cook? At the time it was I believe a dodge caravan or plymouth voyager. It had all crossfire equipment. But anyways he knows what hes doing thats for sure! I will have him take a look at it and let him tell me what he thinks,


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Mar 23 2007, 12:46 AM~7534701
> *Well the local install shop, thats all they do is competition stereo. They placed first at all those db drags and spl competitions in late 90's all the way up to early 2000s. Some of you guys might know him??? Steve cook? At the time it was I believe a dodge caravan or plymouth voyager. It had all crossfire equipment. But anyways he knows what hes doing thats for sure! I will have him take a look at it and let him tell me what he thinks,
> *


Cook had that van up until about two years ago...  

If you get Steve Cook or Justin Thornton in on the install, it will be loud...  

I'm guessing you live in the Alabama area? :cheesy:


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes muscle shoals alabama. I figured you guys would know!!! 

Oh shit I forgot they are using that astro now!!! :0 http://www.termpro.com/asp/competitorstats...son=2007&Page=2

He has several world records!!!

Woofer Quantity 6
Woofer Size 18 Inches
Amplifier Quantity 24
Total Power 96000 Watts RMS


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Mar 23 2007, 09:42 AM~7535812
> *Yes muscle shoals alabama. I figured you guys would know!!!
> 
> Oh shit I forgot they are using that astro now!!! :0  http://www.termpro.com/asp/competitorstats...son=2007&Page=2
> ...


You mean *I knew!* 

This is Justin... http://www.termpro.com/asp/competitorstats...etitor_ID=29458

I don't know if he has posted pics of what he's rolling out this season or not...

I will tell you this, you better have DEEP pockets if you plan on getting Cook to do your build!


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah I figure that! He charges an arm and a leg for basic installs!!!!! :0 Did you ever see that truck they built overnight? We had a db drag here locally a couple years ago and audio x built a truck just for the db drag! They built it over night/ 24 hours just using left over stock. It was a purple/blue ranger. It had a walkthrough with 24 12's and Im not sure how many amps!!!!! It was wild!!! You could stand 5 feet from it and your shirt would do the wave!


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

What do you think 2 solo x 18's and 4 kicker 2500.1s' would hit, possibly in a 1997 single cab f-150. Maybe do a blow through with the box built in the bed and a bed cover.... Would that work? If it would then what do you think it would hit?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 4 2007, 08:07 PM~8041125
> *What do you think 2 solo x 18's and 4 kicker 2500.1s' would hit, possibly in a 1997 single cab f-150. Maybe do a blow through with the box built in the bed and a bed cover.... Would that work? If it would then what do you think it would hit?
> *


Haven't we already been through this with you? :uh:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327194


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

I think it would hit pretty nice.


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

any ideas of how many dbs?


----------



## dairymans64 (May 27, 2007)

ur still lookin at a shit load of electrical upgrades even in this truck. more altinators and a shit load of big ass batteries.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

between 0-180dbs


----------



## dairymans64 (May 27, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 5 2007, 07:22 PM~8048688
> *between 0-180dbs
> *


:0 :biggrin: I was thinking 2 200 amp alternators and 4 kinetic HC2400? Also upgrade all the wiring to the biggest gauge possible.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:biggrin: 
164.7


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

It is impossible to just guess how many DB's a system will put out from just a list of parts bro. There are way too many variables to consider; enclosure, deadening, skill of installer etc.


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

The best installer, plenty of sound deadening! Perfect enclosure! :biggrin:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 5 2007, 11:27 PM~8049660
> *The best installer, plenty of sound deadening! Perfect enclosure! :biggrin:
> *


Quit speaking hypothetically. There's no way to know. Just try it and find out.


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

Be ready to spend big bucks


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah I have already bought 2 kicker 18 solo xs and 4 kicker 2500.1 amps. I sold them to my buddy.Im about to buy them back. They are just sitting in his closet. I also am about to trade my car for a 97 f-150 so we will see how she does! :0 I will have the vehicle,amps and subs and $4,000 to work with for batteries,wiring,box etc. Hope its enough!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Wow. I'm curious to see the 2 amp per sub combination.


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

why curious? That should be a good combo. the subs are 5,000 rms so...... :0


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 6 2007, 12:41 AM~8050186
> *why curious? That should be a good combo. the subs are 5,000 rms so...... :0
> *


Yeah I've just never seen the actual wiring for it before... I really am curious; I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

JUST MAKE SURE THAT BOTH AMP HAVE THE EXACT SAME GAIN PER COIL, IF NOT, THEN BYE BYE SOLO X'S


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Why wouldnt it? They are matching amps that are perfect for the solox????


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

strap the amps, theres a module out.. ur gonna have 2 different rms on each amp per sub


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

any up dates?>??????


----------



## BigOso (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ellomynameissimon_@Jun 8 2007, 12:19 AM~8063802
> *strap the amps, theres a module out.. ur gonna have 2 different rms on each amp per sub
> *



Its called the Maxxlink from maxxsonics.


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Still trying to get the truck first. I should know for sure about everything on june 25


----------



## cad14nia (Jun 6, 2007)

2 solo x's??????? you dont need 2. 1 with the right enclosure will give you more than any human could possibly need. and the 2nd would only add a few db's. it would'nt be worth all the extra money for such a little difference. you could get away with getting one installed for about $1000.. if you do 2 subs...triple the price


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

I have heard anything under 5000 watts rms is underkill for this subs. So thats why Im going with 2 2500.1s to each. Each sub is 10,000 watts peak....


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 12 2007, 07:21 AM~8088126
> *I have heard anything under 5000 watts rms is underkill for this subs. So thats why Im going with 2 2500.1s to each. Each sub is 10,000 watts peak....
> *


He's saying that having 2 of those subs is overkill, not that 2 amps per sub is overkill.


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

HEY REAL QUICK POST PICTURES OF YOUR STUFF


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 7 2007, 08:09 PM~8063714
> *Why wouldnt it? They are matching amps that are perfect for the solox????
> *


YEAH THEY ARE MATCHING AMPS, BUT YOU STILL HAEV TO SET YOUR GAINS TO MATCH THE INPUT FROM YOUR HEADUNIT. SO BE CAREFUL


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 12 2007, 05:43 PM~8091163
> *HEY REAL QUICK POST PICTURES OF YOUR STUFF
> *


Don't hold your breath...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 12 2007, 05:44 PM~8091171
> *YEAH THEY ARE MATCHING AMPS, BUT YOU STILL HAEV TO SET YOUR GAINS TO MATCH THE INPUT FROM YOUR HEADUNIT. SO BE CAREFUL
> *


Yeah no amps are exactly the same, even if they're both marked at 2500 watts. You can use a digital multimeter to match the amp gains.


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 12 2007, 03:43 PM~8091163
> *HEY REAL QUICK POST PICTURES OF YOUR STUFF
> *


I will post pics and updates when I get everything started. I will make a build up thread.


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 21 2007, 07:36 PM~7524015
> *and a box similar to this, lol
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bigg ass port :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jun 13 2007, 12:24 PM~8096324
> *thats a bigg ass port :0  :biggrin:
> *


Actually, for the subs in the box, thats a small port... :cheesy:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 13 2007, 12:34 PM~8096409
> *Actually, for the subs in the box, thats a small port...  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN :biggrin:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigOso_@Jun 9 2007, 02:39 PM~8072001
> *Its called the Maxxlink from maxxsonics.
> *


So where can I get one of these and for how much?


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jun 15 2007, 01:55 AM~8108654
> *So where can I get one of these and for how much?
> *


masp 180 dunno where i saw it on maxxonics.com or something


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ellomynameissimon_@Jun 15 2007, 01:32 PM~8110929
> *masp 180 dunno where i saw it on maxxonics.com or something
> *


Yeah I saw on some other forum somewhere you can really get them for like $60.


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 12 2007, 02:10 PM~8091327
> *Don't hold your breath...
> *


i REALLY WANNA SEE PICS OF THIS GUYS STUFF. IVE SEEN THIS STUFF BEFORE AND ITS NOT REALY IMPRESSIVE. THE AMPS YEAH BUT THE SUBS ARE LIKE WHATEVER


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

These subs are massive!!!!! :0 Its a little over 100lbs per sub! These things are rediculous!!!!!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 23 2007, 05:04 PM~8162110
> *These subs are massive!!!!! :0  Its a little over 100lbs per sub! These things are rediculous!!!!!!!
> *


None of that means its a good sub though... 

I think I'll be the first one to go ahead and call b/s on this thread...

" Pics or it didn't happen "


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 24 2007, 08:46 AM~8165271
> *None of that means its a good sub though...
> 
> I think I'll be the first one to go ahead and call b/s on this thread...
> ...


What do you mean???????? I have already bought all the subs and amps. I turned around and sold a astro van I was gonna put them in and I sold the subs and amps to my friend. I then took the money and bought a suburban. I then turned around a traded the suburban for a bagged s-10. I then traded the bagged s-10 for a 240sx. I am going to trade this 240 for a f-150. I am going to get the subs and amps back from my buddy since they are just sitting in the closet. I should know something from the guy with the f150 soon!
Whats so hard to believe??????? I mean Im not saying I bought 14 lambos and painted them flat black. I said I am going to buy some subs and amps.??? Anywayz!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 24 2007, 04:17 PM~8166653
> *What do you mean???????? I have already bought all the subs and amps. I turned around and sold a astro van I was gonna put them in and I sold the subs and amps to my friend. I then took the money and bought a suburban. I then turned around a traded the suburban for a bagged s-10. I then traded the bagged s-10 for a 240sx. I am going to trade this 240 for a f-150. I am going to get the subs and amps back from my buddy since they are just sitting in the closet. I should know something from the guy with the f150 soon!
> Whats so hard to believe??????? I mean Im not saying I bought 14 lambos and painted them flat black. I said I am going to buy some subs and amps.??? Anywayz!
> *



...WHY? A wee bit indecisive are we?


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

No, I just do that shit! I go through about 50 rides per year. Im only 21, I just like to trade! :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 24 2007, 06:46 AM~8165271
> *None of that means its a good sub though...
> 
> I think I'll be the first one to go ahead and call b/s on this thread...
> ...


this is why i was asking for pics to proof that you have these. shit if its like that i have 2 incriminator 40.1's and 2 18 re xxx


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 24 2007, 09:20 PM~8168169
> *this is why i was asking for pics to proof that you have these. shit if its like that i have 2 incriminator 40.1's and 2 18 re xxx
> *


ur gonna blow ur subs with those amps at full tilt :scrutinize:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

im exagerating.


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

I bought the 2 subs and 4 amps from a stereo shop. The guy had them on mautofied.com I gave $5300 shipped for everything.


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

and i payed $2800 and its louder than yours!!!! show pictures with your name and we might start believing you


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

:uh: :twak:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

SERIOUSLY HOMIE. LOOK I DONT HAVE SHIT AS LOUD AS YOU CLAIM TO HAVE. ALL I HAVE IS TWO 12" MTX'S WITH 1 MTX 81000D D THAT PUTS OUT 1500W RMS. WITH THE SUBS IN A 4.48 CUBFT BOX AND I GOT PICS TO SHOW IT.LET ME DIG IT U.P


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

THE LAST PIC IS MY AMPS BASS KNOB, MY EPICENTER KNOB AND MY IPOD CONNECTED TO MY STEREO


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

EVERYTHING IN THIS CAR


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

ok?


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

POINT IS I GOT PROOF YOU DONT


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 24 2007, 09:28 PM~8168210
> *im exagerating.
> *


I know


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 25 2007, 03:24 PM~8172957
> *POINT IS I GOT PROOF YOU DONT
> *


Yeah whatever!  anyways, I have another plan up my sleeve.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a plan to start closing some of the bullshit threads... :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 25 2007, 06:47 PM~8174010
> *I have a plan to start closing some of the bullshit threads...  :uh:
> *


pwnt


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 25 2007, 05:47 PM~8174010
> *I have a plan to start closing some of the bullshit threads...  :uh:
> *


 What the hell! Just because I cant get pics right now. As I said Im probably gonna get a ride that already has a killer system so........ I may scratch the whole kicker plan. I got quoted today to install everything and build the box and to supply all the wiring etc. They said $2875 give or take. :angry: Or I can get this other truck that has everything ready to go!


----------

